# New Gillette Fusion Razor



## Sixpointone (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi All,

I saw this article online about an upcoming Gillette Razor which will have five blades and found it interesting.

As such I decided to post the link here for anyone else that might like to view it.

That link is...
http://money.cnn.com/2005/09/14/news/fortune500/gillette/

Hope you enjoy,
John


----------



## powernoodle (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: Upcoming Product: New Gillette Fusion Razor*

I heard that it actually has 6 blades - one is one the back.


----------



## Sixpointone (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: Upcoming Product: New Gillette Fusion Razor*

Powernoodle,

My bad, you are correct.

What I should have said is the main blade sports five blades, and the one in the back of the cartridge is intended for trimming sideburns as well as nose hair. So indeed that totals six blades.

I will likely be trying this out when it is released for sale.

Thanks for the correction,
John


----------



## raggie33 (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: Upcoming Product: New Gillette Fusion Razor*

lol conan o brien made a joke on it this week it was real funny ok i found the joke on his webpage i cut and paste it here......>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>This week Gillette announced that it was coming out with a new shaver that has five blades. The first blade lifts the skin, the other four kill you."


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: Upcoming Product: New Gillette Fusion Razor*

I saw a skit on Mad TV quite a few years back about a shaver with 20 blades...looks like they're getting closer and closer to that mark.


----------



## Hookd_On_Photons (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: Upcoming Product: New Gillette Fusion Razor*

In 1975, the very first episode of Saturday Night Live had a skit that featured what seemed to be at the time a preposterous three-blade razor, the "Trac 3... because you'll believe anything."

The Onion (America's Finest News Source) also predicted the five-blade razor in February 2004. Warning: strong language in the article. Mind you, The Onion is *satire*.

"Stop. I just had a stroke of genius. Are you ready? Open your mouth, baby birds, cause Mama's about to drop you one sweet, fat nightcrawler. Here she comes: Put another aloe strip on that f*ker, too. That's right. Five blades, two strips, and make the second one lather. You heard me—the second strip lathers. It's a whole new way to think about shaving. Don't question it. Don't say a word. Just key the music, and call the chorus girls, because we're on the edge—the razor's edge—and I feel like dancing."

http://www.theonion.com/content/node/33930

And then, CNN's report:

"Gillette has escalated the razor wars yet again, unveiling a new line of razors on Wednesday with five blades and a lubricating strip on both the front and back."

Bwa ha ha ha ha!

And for eerily prescient satire, who can forget this Onion gem, from waaay back in 2001:

http://www.theonion.com/content/node/28784

Disclaimer: if you're a Republican, that last link might make you mad. Remember, The Onion is a *satire* magazine. They were absolutely merciless with Clinton (much to my delight)...


----------



## James S (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: Upcoming Product: New Gillette Fusion Razor*

craig, LOL! I was thinking of exactly that sketch back from the glory days of MadTV 

i can't recall the exact text, but each blade had a description and it just went on and on and there was an animation. Started as a standard ddescription of a razor with each blade getting closer and closer and then removing the dermis and then 2 blades to carefully life the muscle layer and the last blade to plane the bone to a more pleasing angle 

Oh man, that was funny stuff


----------



## idleprocess (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: Upcoming Product: New Gillette Fusion Razor*

None of these links are "G" rated, so be forwarned. Worksafe unless you work with easily-offended, shoulder-surfing co-workers.

Gillette Mock3 ... back in 1999, when the insanity began. Last one is the funniest by far.

I liked the copy on this, uh, commentary.


> Basically, it has one more blade, but to hear Gillette talk about it should you encounter God, God would be cut.


----------



## drizzle (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: Upcoming Product: New Gillette Fusion Razor*

One of the recent Cool Tools was a *gasp* one bladed razor. Supposedly better than the multibladed ones due to higher quality.

I wouldn't know, I have been an electric razor guy from day one.


----------



## Phreeq (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Upcoming Product: New Gillette Fusion Razor*

Drizzle, it's true. 
I learned to shave with Gillette multi-blade razors. A few years back I switched to a safety razor.
I like it a lot better than the Gillette Sensor (Excel) and Mach 3 blades I tried. 
In the long run, they're a lot cheaper, too.
I can recommend going back to the safety razors.

If you want to do this, I'd advise that you read up about how to shave. Otherwise you might learn the hard way.
There's a lot of information about shaving technique and equipment on the net. 
During my time in the Army I've seen a lot of guys who didnt know how to shave properly. 

If you don't want to switch, at least dump those cans of shaving cream.
Buy some decent shaving creams in tubes. I'm using Palmolive Classic and am happy with it.


----------



## Rothrandir (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Upcoming Product: New Gillette Fusion Razor*

any more blades, and they're going to have to start putting them on the handles...


----------



## Cuba (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Upcoming Product: New Gillette Fusion Razor*

The best shave still only uses one blade, I've been using a straight razor for 8 years now, can't beat it. And as Phreeq said, get some good shaving cream/soap and a decent badger hair brush, I use Trumpers shaving soap, one US$18 dish of soap lasts me about 18 months.


----------



## greenLED (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: Upcoming Product: New Gillette Fusion Razor*

Man, I hate shaving, and the more blades they put on those d*** things, the worst cuts I get. :shakehead:

Used to love my dad's TracII (do I even remember the name right?). I tried a single razor once, but I'm too much of a chicken to risk my neck with one of those... :green:


----------



## Sixpointone (Jan 27, 2006)

*Has anyone purchaed the new Gillette Fusion Razors?*

If so, any and all feedback is appreciated.

I just bought the Gillette Manual Fusion Razor and the Power Fusion Blades. Reason being I preferred no batteries in the Razor for when I travel. As for the blades,the Manual and Power versions are interchangeable, with the difference said to be added Powerglide coating on the Power version.

All and all, I am unsure if the Razor will shave better. But I simply wanted to try it out.

Regards,
John


----------



## bfg9000 (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone purchaed the new Gillette Fusion Razors?*

Here's a link to the original thread: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/93538&highlight=gillette

Let us know how well it works. Both Gillette and Schick are like the Mag of razors, with Gillette suing Schick for the 4-blade "Quattro" razor infringing on Gillette's "multi blade razor" patent, and Schick suing Gillette for false and misleading advertising in promoting the 3-blade Mach3 as the "world's best shave."



> Gillette slapped for hair-raising claims
> June 6, 2005
> 
> Razor-maker Schick-Wilkinson Sword has won the first round in a battle against its chief competitor, Gillette Co. A judge has ruled in Schick’s favour in the company’s case against Gillette, which argued their M3Power razor doesn’t make hair stand up straight, making it easier to remove.
> ...


----------



## carrot (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone purchaed the new Gillette Fusion Razors?*



bfg9000 said:


> Both Gillette and Schick are like the Mag of razors


So what's the Surefire of razors?


----------



## CLHC (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone purchaed the new Gillette Fusion Razors?*

Custom Straight-Edge Razors. . .I guess?


----------



## Lightraven (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone purchaed the new Gillette Fusion Razors?*

For a while, I was using Gillette disposable razors. Then, I thought, "Hey, why pay extra for a name brand. I'll just get the store brand disposables."

The generic razors were like shaving with a tree trimmer. After about the third nick on a brand new generic blade, I decided to go back to paying a little more, and I got a Mach III. No complaints since.


----------



## Sixpointone (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone purchaed the new Gillette Fusion Razors?*

I must admit that after my first use the Razor has passed with flying colors.

The shave was close and quick. There was no issue with hair getting stuck in the Blades.

I liked the extra Blade on the back, as it actually did help shaving right under my nose as well as trimming my sideburns.

To me the biggest downside is the cost.

However, as far as performance I rate it highly.


----------



## onthebeam (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone purchaed the new Gillette Fusion Razors?*

Man, what a joke-what a gimmick. Five blades!!??? Seems like desperation coming from the company that owns the razor market. Like something out of a Saturday Night Live spoof commercial.


----------



## Sixpointone (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone purchaed the new Gillette Fusion Razors?*

I agree with OntheBeam that the Gillette Fusion sounds like a gimmick.

But as is my rule of thumb when using any new product, from a Tennis Racquet, to a Razor, to products in between, I disregard the claims and go by how it personally performs for me.

To me it worked very well.

My biggest point of contention is Blade cost, which is clearly where profit is made.

Here is my breakdown, going by Blade prices listed at Amazon...

1) Gillette Fusion Power, $27.69 for 8 Cartridges, $3.46 per Blade

2) Gillette Fusion Manual, $24.99 for 8 Cartridges, $3.12 per Blade

3) Gillette M3Power, $17.99 for 8 Cartridges, $2.25 per Blade

4) Gillette Mach3 Turbo, $16.29 for 8 Cartridges, $2.04 per Blade

5) Gillette Mach3, $21.49 for 12 Cartridges, $1.79 per Blade

6) Gillette SensorExcel, $19.79 for 15 Cartridges, $1.32 per Blade

Regards,
John


----------



## Nitroz (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: Upcoming Product: New Gillette Fusion Razor*



Phreeq said:


> Drizzle, it's true.
> 
> 
> If you don't want to switch, at least dump those cans of shaving cream.
> Buy some decent shaving creams in tubes. I'm using Palmolive Classic and am happy with it.


I use a schick injector. The blades last so much longer than the 3,4, or 5 bladed junk. I use to buy the blades at Kmart but I can only find them at CVS and they're not as sharp as the ones Kmart use to carry, but they still last alot longer.
http://www.safetyrazors.net/schick/schick_razors11.jpg

I might have to try the tube shaving cream. Nothing beats a straight razor shave at the barber shop.


----------



## onthebeam (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone purchaed the new Gillette Fusion Razors?*

Until a few years ago, Sensor blades, then the top of the line, were $3.32 for a five pack at Walmart, or .65 each. These new prices are silly and the shave really isn't better. I'm using the Mach 3's now and the Turbos are not better, IMO. Buy them on Ebay for WAY less than the drugstores or Walmart.


----------



## Sixpointone (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: Upcoming Product: New Gillette Fusion Razor*

I agree Nitroz.

I myself like the Gillette Fusion.

But my dad is a Barber, and nothing can be a shave with a Straight Blade Razor.

Regards,
John


----------



## CLHC (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: Upcoming Product: New Gillette Fusion Razor*

So in addition to flashlights and the like, you're into "razors" too? I know some collect the straight-edges. Maybe these ones also. Enjoy!


----------



## Sixpointone (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: Upcoming Product: New Gillette Fusion Razor*

Hi CHC,

You are correct in saying that as with Flashlights I like Razors too.

I do not so much so myself collect Razors, but they have some nice old ones on display at the Barber Shop.

I once gave a presentation on Razors for a public speaking course I took.

Thanks for asking,
John


----------



## CLHC (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: Upcoming Product: New Gillette Fusion Razor*

Great! I learned something from a fellow CPF member.

Now when it comes to "disposable" and the like razors, I'm a tad bit partial when it comes to Gillettes, since I do have a few Machs lying around my bathroom and dresser drawers for some unknown reason. I've yet to get into the "straight-edges"—but are out of my league, for I've seen these "starter" sets going for like $800.00 and up!

Thank You Sixpointone a.k.a. John!


----------



## Sixpointone (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: Upcoming Product: New Gillette Fusion Razor*

Hi CHC,

I am glad I was able to help you learn.

I know when I come to the CPF I often learn a lot, so it is nice to have been able to return the favor.

Nice to have met you, and I hope to see you around.

Regards,
John


----------



## Trashman (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: Upcoming Product: New Gillette Fusion Razor*

That was a funny link... I like how the Mach3 toilet paper had riboflavin in it! I use a Mach3 right now, and it's great. I don't see how it could get any better, but I might get one of these new ones to find out. I used to use a 2 blade Sensor, and that was fine, too. I will say that I think straight razors are cool, probably because they remind me of old times/old movies, but I've seen so many movies that have people getting their throats slit with them that I don't know if I'd want to use one. I might like to try, but it just seems like it takes a lot more care and effort to shave when using one of those.


----------



## Nitroz (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: Upcoming Product: New Gillette Fusion Razor*



Trashman said:


> That was a funny link... I like how the Mach3 toilet paper had riboflavin in it! I use a Mach3 right now, and it's great. I don't see how it could get any better, but I might get one of these new ones to find out. I used to use a 2 blade Sensor, and that was fine, too. I will say that I think straight razors are cool, probably because they remind me of old times/old movies, but I've seen so many movies that have people getting their throats slit with them that I don't know if I'd want to use one. I might like to try, but it just seems like it takes a lot more care and effort to shave when using one of those.



I leave the straight razor shaves to the professional, the Barber. I would probably take my head off if I shave with one, especially when I am tired and shave. I don't think the styptic pen will fix that.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: Upcoming Product: New Gillette Fusion Razor*

5 blades....
Maybe they can make one with LEDs built in so you can shave in the dark.


----------



## Manzerick (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Upcoming Product: New Gillette Fusion Razor*

The best razor ever! 5 blades seems like a lot but it make it easier and believe it or not, closer. The speed of shaving is also worth the price to me. I have had a professional shave with a straight edge and this is closer! Even with the elevated cost and my limited budget (flashlights first) I will be buying these until the something better comes out. I’m a hard sell and this razor is THE BEST shave! Even my girlfriend asked me what I had done differently. Now for someone to notice a difference, that is HUGE! It’s like using a 4 D cell mag and than a Surefire U2… You’ll never use the mag or any other blade again!!!


----------



## Manzerick (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Upcoming Product: New Gillette Fusion Razor*

Also, the "6th" blade on the back help with the under nose and side burn area. Even if the shave were equal to a MAch 3 the blade on the back would make this still worth it.


----------



## dano (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Upcoming Product: New Gillette Fusion Razor*

I bought one of these, and think it's horrible. Too many blades, and it doesn't get close enough.

It looks cool, though.

--dan


----------



## Kryosphinx (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Upcoming Product: New Gillette Fusion Razor*

Grab a Spydie Manix, you'll never look back.


----------



## Manzerick (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone purchaed the new Gillette Fusion Razors?*

SOOOOO Much better... well worth the extra loot. I almost wish it wasn't so I would be able to use Mach 3 again. Jus tlike when NXT car wax and Surefire U2 came out..this changes everything!


----------



## Manzerick (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Upcoming Product: New Gillette Fusion Razor*

OMG... I can't believe u didn't get a good shave. I just had my 5th shave with it this morning (same cartradge) and it was like butter. I am such a hard sell especiallyw hen you have to shell out $10 for the new handle and extra loot for the blades but man, it's amazing!!!


----------



## Manzerick (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Upcoming Product: New Gillette Fusion Razor*

Hey Dano - What do you use? 

Also, did you use the Fustion Gel too? I didn't until today's fifth shave and it helped somewhat. Had to imagine heloing much as this is the ultimate shave already!


----------



## js (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone purchaed the new Gillette Fusion Razors?*

I'm going to try the new Fusion razor. I really don't think anything of dropping another quarter or half dollar per shave if it shaves me closer and better and doesn't nick and cut me.

Right now I use Mach 3 Turbo's and in my opinion they are worth every penny. I haven't cut myself in months and months. Now THAT is something I'll pay a bit more for.

I mean who cares about the RELATIVE costs, when the absolute cost per shave is still quite small. What's the big deal about paying $50 or $100 per year on shaving stuff, vs. $10 or $20. If it's better, bring it on.


----------



## AJ_Dual (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Upcoming Product: New Gillette Fusion Razor*

I'm sure it's a pittance against the price of the blades, but since I've switched to the Mach3 a few years ago, I've found that I can just shave with a bit of regular soap while I'm in the shower. 

If I'm feeling really lazy, I can even shave comfortably with a brand new Mach3 cartridge and some warm water splashed on my face. The "Turbo" gel-strip does help there. I don't even have to wait until the end of a shower to shave, when the whiskers are the softest. I can just scrape them off with no irritation.

If you factor out the cost of shaving cream, I'm saving a bit of cash, I guess.


----------



## cbxer55 (Feb 7, 2006)

I have been using the disposable version of the mach III for 3 years now. I only shave every other day due to the closeness of the shave. They typically last me about 3 months before I need to get a new one. 4 pack costs $4.99 here in Oklahoma City. Then there is the Quattro. Have not tried it yet, and wont until there is a disposable version available. 5? Who needs it? PHOOOEEEYYY!


----------



## Manzerick (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone purchaed the new Gillette Fusion Razors?*

Thanx to Sixpointone... These reviews came from Amazon. SOme pro's some con's for you guys to look over:


I'm switching., February 7, 2006
Reviewer: Andrew D. Macewen "admacewen" (Queens, NY) - See all my reviews

With all due respect, some of these customers below got several things wrong. 

Putting the issue of cost to the side, I would recommend this razor over the Mach 3. True, the leap in quality is certainly not as great as it was when the Mach 3 was introduced. But the Fusion's achievement is this: it is the Mach 3 in a perfected state (or close to it). 

1) The shave is smoother. 

2) There is less irritation. 

3) Less time is spent shaving. 

4) I haven't noticed a difference in battery time, but then I haven't been paying attention. For all I know one customer below is probably right when he says that it doesn't last as long as the Mach 3. But at least this handle has a light that lets you know when the battery is getting weaker. For me this is important. With the Mach 3, I would find myself using the same battery for some time when it was no longer at optimum power. This is because over a length of time, you don't notice the difference in the buzzing volume as it gradually decreases: you only notice it when you finally change the battery. The light on the Fusion handle is reliable and makes all of this a non-concern for me. 

5) Contrary to the claim of one customer, the danger of cutting yourself is REDUCED, not made greater. I had to be more careful with the Mach 3, or I would end up, surprisingly, with a number of cuts and abrasions. (It is because of the Mach 3 that I had to start using King of Shaves Shaving Oil and Shaving Gel. I still use them, but I don't need to put as much on with the Fusion.) 

6) Contrary to what one customer asserts, the strip lasts for MORE shaves, not less. This may be due to the reduction in shaving time, but then the reason doesn't really matter. I get close to 5 full shaves before the strip is completely worn. With the Mach 3 I couldn't even get a full 3 shaves. 

7) Again, contrary to the claim made by more than one customer, the trimmer on the back of the blade is NOT useless. One problem I had with the MACH 3 was getting to the hairs at the top of my upper lip, just under the nose, as well as to the hairs to the sides of the nostrils. The reason for this is that there is too much space under the bottom blade on the Mach 3 razor, and it is difficult to get the blades to reach these hairs as you stroke upwards because the nose gets in the way. (Stroking downwards doesn't help any). I would end up cutting my lip, or at least causing it to be sore, from so many attempts to get at the hair. There's even more space below the bottom blade on the Fusion razor, but the trimmer makes up for this. A few strokes in one spot with the trimmer and then a few strokes in another spot, and the hairs are gone. How one customer could claim that the Mach 3 got into these tight spots just fine is a little beyond me. Anyhow, these people are clearly not using the trimmer properly. They are probably using it for jobs that are simply out of its league. 

8) One weakness of both the Mach 3 and the Fusion is that they are a little quirky. There are certain spots on my face that only inferior razors can get smooth. (Why this is I'm not sure. Perhaps it's the fewer number of blades.) These spots are basically the tops of my jaw line, the sides of my neck under the tops of my jaw line, and the areas between the corners of the mouth and the sides of the chin. The blades on the Fusion, however, fare a bit better in smoothing these than the Mach 3 did. If I follow it up with the trimmer, that helps a bit more. The trimmer also helps at evening the sideburns and getting inside the creases at the corners of the mouth. However, if you've got some serious trimming to do, you obviously would want to get a beard and moustache trimmer, the kind put out by Norelco. You wouldn't want to use this trimmer. It's for basic purposes only. 

9) I have no problem with the fact you have to buy the new handle to use these blades. It's a one-time purchase; and besides, there may be technical reasons for it. This blade is significantly different from the Mach 3. 

Where I do agree with the negative criticisms: 

1) The lotion strip on the Mach 3 does feel better. But then, I don't seem to feel any the worse for it when the Fusion shave is over. The aftershave might sting a bit more, but that's it. 

2) More skin is definitely removed with the Fusion. If this is a problem for you, you might want to experiment before making a decisive move from Mach 3 to Fusion. 

It goes without saying that the cost of these new blades is steep. Right now I can't afford continuing to buy these blades, so I'm holding on to the Mach 3. When I'm in better financial condition I'm making the switch. 

Here's my advice: wash your face with Neutrogena Razor Defense Daily Face Scrub, followed by a few drops of King of Shaves Kinexium Shaving Oil. Then apply King of Shaves Magnagel Shaving Gel (forget Gillette's, this one is much better) before shaving with the Mach 3 or Fusion. Top this off with Clubman's Pinaud After Shave Lotion. You'll love the results. 




Was this review helpful to you? (Report this) (Report this)




0 of 2 people found the following review helpful:

Thumbs up from a Shower Shaver, February 6, 2006
Reviewer: Michael S. Poll - See all my reviews

I've been shaving in the shower for 22 years now and shave every day. It's one of those things that I don't like to do. So when I bought this razor with its promises, I found myself waking up excited to see if the shaver was really a cut above the rest. 

I've never used one of these battery razors but had wanted to. The 5 blades scared me a bit too....ouch, would that really hurt! To my surprise, and delight....the thing ROCKS! 

It does give a smooth shave and seems to save me time...to my surprise. Like others have mentioned, it is a bit bigger so a bit tougher to get under the nose....but it's doable. The extra edge blade on the top is kind of cool...but I have only used it a few times. 

I think the three things that make this work are (1), battery vibration, (2) part under the blade that hits your skin first before the blades do....seems to lift the beard so blades cut better and, (3) five blades...5 makes a difference but the big difference is the closeness of the blades. It seems this closeness makes it less likely that the blades cut me. I seem to get less razor cuts. 

The only drawback I can see is the cost...I have had a hard time justifying the cost of razors in the past...seem too expensive, but in this case, you really do get what you pay for. 

I highly recommend you try it. By the way, shaving in the shower for 22 years...only use a mirror half the time. Way to go. I also highly recommend Aveeno shaving cream.

Was this review helpful to you? (Report this) (Report this)


----------



## Sigman (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm merging another like thread with this one, as this one was started first.


----------



## Sixpointone (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks for merging the threads Sigman. I had orginally started one a few months ago in anticipation to the product, and started the other when the product was released. Due to the overlapping I am pleased they have been merged.

Also, I did an unscientific study.

I had a Sensor Excel, an M3Power and a Fusion Power Blade, all brand new and compared.

To me, not only was the Blade of the Fusion the best for my face, I greatly preferred the ergonomics of the Razor Handle.

Regards,
John


----------



## Deanster (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm another new convert - I laughed at the move from 2 blades to 3, until I tried it, and loved it. I decided to try 5 before laughing this time, and it's an awesome shave - fast, clean, and as my wife says 'close enough that you're still kissable at bedtime'... 

with that kind of endorsement, I don't care what they charge. Fusion is a rockin' upgrade. Haven't tried the vibrating Fusion yet...


----------



## dano (Feb 7, 2006)

Yup, guess I'm in the minority with this.

It completely shredded me, especially under the jaw line, and now I'm nursing several ingrown hair bumps and annoying irritation. Didn't have this problem w/a Mach 3.

I noticed I had a similar issue with that 4 blade razor (but I forget the name)...

--dan


----------



## LouRoy (Feb 7, 2006)

You guys are amazing with all this talk about shaving. 

I must be a dinosaur--I'm still using the Trac II (yes, that's a two)

Think I should upgrade? :nana:


----------



## Manzerick (Feb 8, 2006)

someone buy this man a Fusion!!


I should really buy stock in the company... I was @ work today cherping about it, on AOL and here.... 


I'll try to limit my posts as i'm sure you all know where I stand on the topic


----------



## nemul (Feb 8, 2006)

I also have a Mach III, i'm goin get a fusion soon!


----------



## Sixpointone (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi All,

I just wanted to update this thread.

I seem to be getting six Shaves per Blade (the Fusion Power Blade). Translated a single Blade is lasting me roughly two weeks time.

After over a month of using the new Razor (the Fusion Manual), I am sold. I will certainly be staying with it.

Regards,
John


----------



## tiktok 22 (Mar 5, 2006)

I've got a MachIII power, Mach III, Fusion and Fusion power and have to say the Fusion really is a better razor, at least for me. I didn't think anything could top a Mach III, but now I'm sold(like putty in their little hands).


----------



## lasercrazy (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm so tempted to buy the battery version and stick a lithium ion in it.


----------



## Pook (Mar 5, 2006)

Im pretty sure that all the razor companies are all in cahoots. The slowly increase the blades numbers year after year - their plan i belive is to slowly work it up to a thousand withought anyone really noticing.. then one little slip and its 

Death by a thousand cuts....


Piers


----------



## Trashman (Mar 8, 2006)

I've been contemplating buying one of the fusions, since reading this thread, but I'm not sure whether I should get the power version or not. Do the power versions shave any better? How about the Mach III power, does it shave closer than the manual?


----------



## Sixpointone (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Trashman,

I personally did not find a difference between the Mach 3 Turbo and the M3Power in regards to closeness or ease of shave.

As such I decided to simply go with the Manual Fusion.

Hope that helps,
John


----------



## Trashman (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow, you sure made that easy for me! Thanks, Sixpointone!


----------



## Sixpointone (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi All,

I justed wanted to post an update.

My Dad, who is a Barber, has been using the Gillette Atra Plus for years.

I convinced him to try the Gillette Fusion, and as a result he has switched over to the Razor.

Regards,
John


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 27, 2006)

hail hail! This thing is awesome!


another note on it: I've been using more pressure pushing it towards my face in the last few weeks and have seen great results. Don't go too nuts or you'll mess up your mug (maybe not a bad thing lol)


Just a helpful hint


----------



## Arkayne (Mar 27, 2006)

Well well well, I was digging through the Gillette research dept records and stumbled upon the NEXT model of razor....

Introducing the Gillette FISSION!!


----------



## this_is_nascar (Mar 27, 2006)

Sixpointone said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I justed wanted to post an update.
> 
> ...



Interesting. I've been using the Atra Plus for more years than I care to remember.


----------



## pathalogical (Mar 27, 2006)

Shaving is getting very expensive. I won't be paying big bucks for this razor. Those of you that are using it, has it increased the time between shaves ? I shave every other day with Barbasol and Gillette Pivot Plus twin blades. I tried some three bladed razors and it nearly ripped my face off. After I'm done with these disposables I'll be switching back to Sensor (twin) blades. They are smaller and get under my nose easier ! Lubricating strips don't make that much difference to me. Ya gotta spend more time washing that slime off your face than you do shaving. 

What after shave do ya'll use ? I'm an Aqua Velva man all the way. What ever happened to Frost Lime, Surf and Musk. Although Musk is back on the shelves, it's branded as after shave/cologne and not the same as I remembered it in the past. Those were the three best scents and now they are all gone. I alternate between Original and Ice Sport. Old Spice (musk) and Proraso (from Italy) are nice, but more expensive.


----------



## Arkayne (Mar 27, 2006)

I shave in the shower and I just use my girlfriends hair conditioner. It sounds strange but it works really well. Try it! or not


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 27, 2006)

Only 26 blades??? Jeese they're slacking in South Boston LOL



Arkayne said:


> Well well well, I was digging through the Gillette research dept records and stumbled upon the NEXT model of razor....
> 
> Introducing the Gillette FISSION!!


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 27, 2006)

It does increase the time between shaves for me. I can get 5-6 shave out of one refill. THis is 1-2 more than the Mach 3... 


Also, the "day after" is just like the "ngiht of" a mach 3 shave <<if that makes sense>>

A big savings is time. It takes much less time to shave now... that alone is worth it!



pathalogical said:


> Shaving is getting very expensive. I won't be paying big bucks for this razor. Those of you that are using it, has it increased the time between shaves ? I shave every other day with Barbasol and Gillette Pivot Plus twin blades. I tried some three bladed razors and it nearly ripped my face off. After I'm done with these disposables I'll be switching back to Sensor (twin) blades. They are smaller and get under my nose easier ! Lubricating strips don't make that much difference to me. Ya gotta spend more time washing that slime off your face than you do shaving.
> 
> What after shave do ya'll use ? I'm an Aqua Velva man all the way. What ever happened to Frost Lime, Surf and Musk. Although Musk is back on the shelves, it's branded as after shave/cologne and not the same as I remembered it in the past. Those were the three best scents and now they are all gone. I alternate between Original and Ice Sport. Old Spice (musk) and Proraso (from Italy) are nice, but more expensive.


----------



## nethiker (Mar 27, 2006)

I just recently switched to the Fusion from the Mach 3. I get a smoother shave and the blades seem to last a couple shaves more than the Mach 3.


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 28, 2006)

also, the blade on the back is very servicable... worth the change alone


----------



## Lee1959 (Mar 28, 2006)

Dont know much about razors any more, last time I shaved was 30 years ago when I was 17. Think it was some kind of disposable but cannot remember.


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 30, 2006)

Sounds like you have killer whiskers!





Lee1959 said:


> Dont know much about razors any more, last time I shaved was 30 years ago when I was 17. Think it was some kind of disposable but cannot remember.


----------



## Lee1959 (Mar 31, 2006)

I have a beard, have had one since I was a senior in high school. It is actually a short beard that I trim just about every day, but hav enot used a razor in many many years.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm using an "oldfashioned" safety razor, and good quality blades shave at least just as smooth. 
The (expensive  ) Merkur blades I use are $4.50 for 10 double blades and seem to last forever...


----------



## js (Mar 31, 2006)

OK. So I just purchased a Fusion Power razor and tried it out.

I was impressed with the 5 blade "fusion" part of the equation. A definite, very noticeable step up in closeness and nick prevention. I liked it a lot and will be switching for good once I finish out the four Mach 3 blades I have left.

However, I don't think so much of the "power" thing. Either my technique is wrong, or my beard just doesn't dig the micro-pulses, or something else, because despite a bit of experimentation, I couldn't get the thing to shave or feel or work better powered up.

If anyone knows for sure, could you tell me whether or not the power and non-power Fusion blades are interchangeable with either razor head? I'm pretty darn sure they are. No need to use power cartridges if I don't power up. And no need to buy a new razor if the non-power ones will fit the power handle.

And finally, if anyone has any pointers for "power" use, I'd love to hear them.


----------



## tiktok 22 (Mar 31, 2006)

Fusion power and non-power blades are interchangable. I have to agree, I don't feel the power fusion shaves better at all. I have a Mach III, Mach III power, Fusion and Fusion power and like the regular Fusion the best.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Mar 31, 2006)

You guys are making want to ditch my decade old Atra-Plus and try one of these.


----------



## Sixpointone (Mar 31, 2006)

Count me amongst those who cannot tell a difference between the Fusion's Manual and Power versions in as far as shave.

That is why I am using the Manual version.

And yes, the Blades of the Manual and Power and indeed interchangeable. I currently have Power Blades on my Manual Razor.


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 31, 2006)

Me too.. Power blades in a manual. 

I've tired both.. IMHO It just works better



Sixpointone said:


> Count me amongst those who cannot tell a difference between the Fusion's Manual and Power versions in as far as shave.
> 
> That is why I am using the Manual version.
> 
> And yes, the Blades of the Manual and Power and indeed interchangeable. I currently have Power Blades on my Manual Razor.


----------



## sflate (Mar 31, 2006)

What's the difference between the 2 blades? I use the powered fusion with powered blades, but the non-powered blades are cheaper.


----------



## tiktok 22 (Apr 1, 2006)

sflate said:


> What's the difference between the 2 blades? I use the powered fusion with powered blades, but the non-powered blades are cheaper.


The blades ae the same. They sell them for more because they can...


----------



## Sixpointone (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi Sflate,

Tiktok might very well be correct.

Having said that, this is what Gillette says on the back of the Power package...

"PowerGlide Blades ... have a patented blade coating for incredible comfort."

Now whether or not there is a real noticeable difference, or any at all, is completely subjective.

At the end of the day I am more than pleased with the shave I get.

Hope that helps,
John


----------



## DaveG (Apr 2, 2006)

I thought the Fusion was a joke,but I was mailed a freebe to try,the non power one,a great close shave,just picked up some refill blades,guess I am hooked.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Apr 2, 2006)

I picked one up at BJ's Wholesale Club yesterday. I'll be trying it in the morning. If you don't hear from me, send flowers. It's means that I'm slashed-up and in the hospital.


----------



## geepondy (Apr 2, 2006)

Jeesh why did I ever read this thread? I had been using a Sensor and bought a 20 pack of blades from Costco. Then for Christmas 2004, I received a mp3 power. I liked it ok but wasn't really sure the shave was any better then the sensor so when the blades ran out, went back to the Sensor. Now I think I am going back to Costco and pick up the Fusion.

By the way, anybody shave crazy like me? Often times I will shave with the electric first and then shave in the shower with the blade. With the electric taking care of the rough stuff first, the after blade shave is really smooth and fast.

One more thing. I use a handheld mirror. Do the shower mirrors from Sharper image work well? You attach them to the faucet and the hot water circulates around them, supposedly keeping them fog free.

http://www.sharperimage.com/us/en/catalog/productview/sku__SE394


----------



## js (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for the info on the power vs. non-power issue.

A small update:

Whether or not you get more shaves per catrdige from the Fusion vs. the Mach 3, (and reportedly you do), I've got to say that the shave from the Fusion is so much closer that it lasts me *a full day longer*!!! And that's conservative. It might be closer to 36 hours longer. Now that's an added bonus I was not expecting, and which means that the Fusion blades are DEFINITELY worth the extra money. I'm not someone who likes to shave every single day. I prefer to shave every other day, or every third day on the odd occasion. And the Fusion enables this habit of mine in a big way. Shaving every other day with the Fusion is undobutedly better than shaving every day with the old Trac II's or similar.

And it's such a nice feeling shave. Solid. Smooth. Comfortable. Precise. I feel as if I am in complete control and will never have to worry about another nick or cut again.

And, FWIW, I find the single blade on the back of the cartridge to be quite useful once you get the feel for it.

I'm sold. I'm definitely sold on these things. Yes, they're not cheap. But, in this shavers opinion, they're totally worth it. Count me a convert to the Fusion.

And, by the way, if you guys haven't seen this Onion article on the Gillette and the Fusion razor, you just HAVE to read it. It's a freakin' riot. And if you ever read any of the comments that the president of Gillette made about Schick (he said it was a penny ante outfit and that comparing Gillette to it was like comparing a bic pen to a fine Waterford--or something like that), more than a little funny just because it rings true: *WARNING* FOUL LANGUAGE IN LINK BELOW (Very funny foul language, though)

F*** eveything, We're doing Five Blades


----------



## js (Apr 4, 2006)

You know, there's one more thing that I should mention about BOTH the Mach 3 and the Fusion: you never get beard stubble caught in between the blades. That used to happen to me on all previous razors, and the blockage would impair the shaving effectiveness, and I'd have to get it out somehow or replace the cartridge.

Also notice how the side profile of the Mach 3 and Fusion blades is a "V" type profile, which strengthens the blade over its length and prevents it from bowing upwards while shaving. This, along with the closer blade spacing, is part of the reason why these razors shave so well.

Good stuff. Gillette can command a premium price precisely because they deliver a premium product. IMO, anyway.


----------



## geepondy (Apr 4, 2006)

Guys, been using the old Gillette foamy after shave. Are there better alternatives available at my local drug store (CVS in my case)? Also better aftershaves that do more then just promise to reduce afterburn better then the tradition Aqua Velva type alcohol based ones?


----------



## Trashman (Apr 4, 2006)

geepondy said:


> One more thing. I use a handheld mirror. Do the shower mirrors from Sharper image work well? You attach them to the faucet and the hot water circulates around them, supposedly keeping them fog free.
> 
> http://www.sharperimage.com/us/en/catalog/productview/sku__SE394




I don't know if they work, but you can apply Rain X anti-fog solution to your mirror and that should work. It'll require reapplication every so often, but it does work. Even the anti-fog stuff that's meant for swimming goggles works, although, besides possibly being the same stuff, it'll cost a lot more (unless you already have some).

Ok, guys, 4 more Mach 3 refills to go and I think I'll be joining you all. 
Sheesh.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Apr 4, 2006)

geepondy said:


> Guys, been using the old Gillette foamy after shave. Are there better alternatives available at my local drug store (CVS in my case)? Also better aftershaves that do more then just promise to reduce afterburn better then the tradition Aqua Velva type alcohol based ones?



Edge gel. I've been using it for years, due to my very sensitive facial skin. Anything else leaves my face look/feel like a pin cushion.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Apr 6, 2006)

Well, once again, I can see I'm going to be the odd-ball. I had the opportunity to use the Fusion tonight. This razor is not for me at all. Not only is it too large to properly manuver, it doesn't do well on my wiskers at all. You're going to laugh, but I did one side of my face with my trusty ol' Atra Plus and the other side with the Fusion. I felt both sides and could feel a noticable difference, not in favor of the Fusion. I ask the wife to come in and do the same test. She aslo picked the Atra-Plus side as being noticably more smooth.

So, I guess it a good news, bad new story. Bad that this wasn't up to all the hype that others have experienced, good that I didn't purchase the extra catridges, bad that I lost my $16 or whatever it was that I paid for it and finally, really good that I can get a better shave on my cheap-old Atra Plus.


----------



## onthebeam (Apr 6, 2006)

I haven't been dazzled by the Fusion either. After three shaves I felt a noticeable tough drag as I shaved. I do have a fairly heavy beard but it was not a comfortable feeling. I did like the single blade for sideburns and at the edge of my lips. The head is very wide and somewhat unwieldly.

I compared one side shaved with the Mach Three Turbo and the other with the Fusion. Like Nascar, I found the earlier technology a bit better but both were very close.

The price of the Fusion is ridiculous. Over the top overpriced.


----------



## geepondy (Apr 6, 2006)

I sort of have to agree with TIN. I sucked it up and bought the Fusion razor with four cartridges at Costco for about $17 and I think it did no better then my Mach 3. Seeing as how I have several Mach 3 blades left, I will use up the Fusions and then use up the Mach's before buying anymore.


----------



## tvodrd (Apr 6, 2006)

Geez, all of a sudden this thread is three pages, and I had to read it. I have a beard and soup strainer which I have to shave around every morning. (Except for weekends.  ) For years, I have been using the Bic (single blade) disposables from the check-out line at the market- the ones that say "for sensitive skin." :green: I get a couple weeks out of one, and tolerate a fair amount of discomfort for the last few uses. Morning routine is rise, relieve self, wash face, shave while still wet, dress, and off to work. I see no reason to change. :thinking:

Larry


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 6, 2006)

i use the rasers at the doller general they stink i hate em but there only like 10 cents a peace.man i hate to shave. i realy wanna try nair on face


----------



## Manzerick (Apr 26, 2006)

Reggie - nair is so stinky and dangerous. Have you ever tried a premium razor?


----------



## js (Apr 26, 2006)

TIN and others who are disappointed:

Are you only shaving DOWN, with the lay of your beard? Because I have found that in order to get a good shave, you must also shave UP, against the lay of your beard. I started doing this way back with the Trac II, so it's just habit for me, but I will say that, yes, if you only shave one direction, the Fusion will not impress you, but then again, neither would the Mach III I don't think.

And you CAN definitely safely shave both directions with either the Mach III or Fusion, and I suspect that it is necessary in order to get the best performance from them. In fact, I would say that if you refuse to shave this way then I suspect that you shouldn't bother with the Mach III or Fusion at all. But I'm not positive.

Those who LIKE the Fusion, do you shave in only one direction? And if so, how many times do you go over the same places?


----------



## this_is_nascar (Apr 26, 2006)

Yes, I've shaved in both directions ever since I started shaving some 25 years ago.


----------



## gorn (Apr 26, 2006)

I retired my razor when I retired last year. Never liked shaving, and now I don't have to.


----------



## js (Apr 26, 2006)

this_is_nascar said:


> Yes, I've shaved in both directions ever since I started shaving some 25 years ago.



LOL! Sorry TIN! In retrospect I guess my question does seem a little condescending or something.

I honestly didn't intend any such coloration in my posting. Someone told me once that you weren't "supposed" to shave in both directions for some reason or other (ingrown hairs maybe?), so it came to mind when I read your post.

So, anyway, hmmm . . . .

Very interesting. I have absolutely no idea why you find the Atra does a better job. But, hey, so much the better for you!

All I know is that the Fusion works wonders for me, like the Mach III did before it. I was definitely biased against the Mach III when I first heard about it. It seemed like a total gimick based product.

But then I had to borrow a razor while at my brother's house, and it was the Mach III, and I was amazed at how good it was.

Point is, that I have practically, empirically found that the Fusion is even better than the Mach III. Every single time I shave with it I am amazed anew at how close and fine the shave I get from it is. For me, it is totally worth the money.

Sorry it was a bust for you.


----------



## Trashman (Apr 27, 2006)

Both directions....shoooooot, I shave in four directions! (not a joke)


----------



## js (Jan 30, 2007)

Just a long-term use report on the Gillette Fusion razor:

First of all, I have come to like the power feature, with the pulsing action. It was just a matter of learning a new technique. FWIW, for myself I found that I need more pressure than I would have thought, and a slower movement of advance. A fast, light technique definitely did not work as well.

Next, I did go back to the Mach 3 for a shave, and I can say without hesitation that the Fusion is better.

Finally, I really like how I never nick myself with the Fusion. That was an advantage of the Mach 3 over other razors as well, but I would still occasionally nick myself in certain places. Not so with the Fusion.

Is it worth it? Well, I think so. But that's just me. I like a very smooth close shave and I hate, hate, hate to cut myself. I don't mind paying a $1 a shave or whatever it is (probably less). That's money well spent in my book!

Is Gillette making a killing on the blades? Yeah. Probably. But, hey, they made a superior product; they do lots and lots of research. So I don't mind.


----------



## js (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh, and I forgot one thing: that precision trimmer is really very useful. I love it. Works like a charm. AND, I found that it works best with razor powered up. I was afraid to try that for a while, then one day I did, and it works much better with the micro-pulsing on, than off.


----------



## alascuatro (Feb 5, 2007)

I used the Fusion for a few days now. First I noticed that the 5 blades drag more on by beard, so I have to pull harder (and really hurts). For the rest, the shaving was similar to the Mach3, which in turn is just marginally better than the Sensor Excel. 

OMHO, the Sensor Excel (with the floating blades and rubber rips pulling your hair) is the last real innovation from Gillette. The rest is just marginally incremental. More of the same for a much higher price (actually, this can even be an understatement). Even the Mach3 and Fusion are more difficult to manage because of the huge cartide size.


----------



## Icebreak (Feb 5, 2007)

I found the non-motorized Fusion and blades on sale last fall. At first the large cartridge seemed a little foreign. Now I'm used to it. Best shave I've ever given myself. I like to shave so this makes the experience even more enjoyable. 

Shaving also exfoliates so my skin likes this smooth shave.

Thanks for telling me about it. I thought it was a joke.


----------



## Perfectionist (Feb 5, 2007)

Just buy a good electric shaver by Panasonic ...... much faster shave, so much cheaper in the long run, and better for the environment !!


----------



## myk (Feb 5, 2007)

I've never been able to shave UP without getting razor burn - but I tend to only shave every other day (I just don't care about the shadow the next day). Those that shave both directions - is it an every day thing?


----------



## MoonRise (Feb 6, 2007)

Absolute worst razor for me and lots of folks I know - disposable Bic, I think it made more nicks in the flesh than shaving. Even when it didn't take out a chunk of flesh, it often seemed to scrape away enough of the top layer of skin that there was a general seeping and weeping of blood from ALL over. OUCH!

When the twin blades came out, I tried them and generally liked them. The Schick 'flexible head-blade' unit usually gave a generally close shave, but it would bite every once in a while. Ouch!

Then the Gillette 3-blade razors came out. Saw the premium price on the blades and thought to myself "No way!". Got a free promo handle+blade and tried it. Wow! A little more awkward to maneuver around the face and precision edging isn't really there but waaaaay less irritation and I don't think I've nicked myself with the 3-blader since I switched from 2 to 3 blades. Still not all that happy with the price of the blades, but I buy them becasue they generally work well for me.

Just this week I got a promo Gillette Fusion 5-blade handle+blade in the mail. I haven't tried it yet. Now I guess I'll have to.


----------



## CLHC (Feb 6, 2007)

Just recently tried the Gillette Fusion Razor. . .Smooth shave to date and liking it every bit though still in the T/E stage on my face.

Complaint: $$$$+


----------



## stogiez (Feb 8, 2007)

Here's my story on the Fusion.

I laughed when this thing came out. A few years ago I gave in and bought the Mach 3, and noticed a little bit of a better shave than from a two-blade Sensor, but not much. So the Mach 3 handle sat in the back of the bathroom drawer for years.

I infrequently participate in focus groups, as was called to try out a razor last October. One razor for two weeks exclusively. No replacement cartridges. I was ready to be found laying in a puddle of my own blood on the bathroom floor, with a 5 blade razor in my hand. After the two week test period and returning my daily survey and notes, I got another, slightly different version.

Both held up well. Neither cut me at all. I shave everyday but Sun. Just to give my facial skin a rest. I have to shave in many directions, because my whiskers lay in different directions. With the grain, against the grain, sideways across the neck. Name it. It was only after about the tenth or so shave that it started pulling a couple of whiskers rather than cutting them. After a month of using this thing, I went back to my usual razor.

It was like shaving with a chainsaw. It hurt. After about a week and I went a bought a Fusion. Haven't given it a second thought. Though I still cry at the thought of the price on refills - $13 at WalMart. But at least I'm not bleeding. And the shave lasts longer at the end of the day.

Directly related to this--I don't use a shaving cream from a can, or a shaving soap. I use very thin gel in a tube called Bikini Zone. It's targeted for women. If it's good enough for a woman's bikini area, it should be good enough for my face (No jokes about my face being in a bikini area--although I do enjoy it.)

Here is what I have observed from many different shave cream products:
• foams – dry too quickly, almost no lubrication against the face (even with a wet razor)
• other shave gels – foam up (going back to previous observation)
• shaving oils – expensive for amount of product, clog up razors
• Single blade “drop-in” razors – too dangerous; one wrong breath or cough and you get cut
• electric razors - not a close enough shave

With Bikini Zone I have finally found what I think is the perfect shaving product. It is a gel, but it does not foam like the others. It stays “wet” to provide lubrication on my face; it rinses away from the razor easily. I can see where I am shaving. It is reasonably priced, especially for the amount of product in the tube. And I do not get razor burn.

This coupled with the Fusion is IMHO an unbeatable combination.


----------



## tvman (Feb 10, 2007)

raggie33 said:


> i use the rasers at the doller general they stink i hate em but there only like 10 cents a peace.man i hate to shave. i realy wanna try nair on face



me a use a old gillette bladde raser.


----------



## MoonRise (Feb 16, 2007)

Well, it looks like Gillette's marketing approach of sending the free Fusion handle+one cartridge worked for them.

I've tried the Fusion for a week or two, maybe a half-dozen shaves. Still getting used to it, but overall I think the shave is better and easier on the face than the former contender, the 3-blade Mach3. :goodjob: No nicks or cuts, I think I had one small jaw-line scrape as I was getting used to the handling.

Not happy about the price of refill blades (about $2.60 per blade!  , Mach3 blades are somewhere between $1-$2 IIRC), but I bought some refills.

I'm still not sure about the single blade on the 'back' of the cartridge. I almost put my thumb on the back when I accidently popped the cartridge out when I pushed the squishy release button and I haven't noticed any good edge trimming from it yet either. But that may just be getting used to the proper angle to hold it at, the 5-blade side sets its face angle quite nicely almost by itself.


----------



## coontai (Feb 16, 2007)

geepondy said:


> By the way, anybody shave crazy like me? Often times I will shave with the electric first and then shave in the shower with the blade. With the electric taking care of the rough stuff first, the after blade shave is really smooth and fast.


 
I do the electric first then manual. It makes a huuuuuuuuge difference. the best shave I can have is that way.


----------



## Biker Bear (Feb 16, 2007)

I have the perfect answer.

No nicks, no cuts, no irritation, no ingrown hairs - and best of all, it's free.

It's a *beard*! *grin*

I've had mine ever since my junior year of high school, which means it's been old enough to drink on its own for a number of years now.... 
:-{)###>


----------



## coontai (Feb 16, 2007)

I wish I could, but that is an easy way to get fired for a lot of us.


----------



## Coop (Feb 16, 2007)

I received my new razor today. Not a Fusion tho...


----------



## Biker Bear (Feb 17, 2007)

coontai said:


> I wish I could, but that is an easy way to get fired for a lot of us.


That's something I admit I wonder about.

All sorts of ethnic minorities got sick of being walked on, stood up and demanded equal treatment. Women got sick of being second-class citizens, and gained the vote and have made progress since then. 

So why the heck do so many men just knuckle under without a word to idiotic "dress codes" that have NO grounding in reality?

Now, if a guy works with a high speed lathe or a drill press or other such equipment, I can see insisting on long hair - scalp or facial - being restrained to prevent accidents and injury. I can see police officers being required to keep a beard short so it can't be grabbed in hand-to-hand situations. If someone is working with food, or anything where cleanliness is essential, again I can see requiring a beard cover or some such. 

Other than situations like that, where there's a legitimate safety issue - it's all purely garbage. And yes, I include vapid comments about "presenting a professional image." Anyone gonna find the nerve to tell Larry Ellison of Oracle - a man worth BILLIONS - that he's not "professional" because he wears a beard? If it's good enough for Larry, it's good enough for anyone else.

Back when, some companies tried to justify not hiring [persons of type x] because "our customers won't like it" and were firmly told that their customers' putative bigotry wasn't an excuse for them to discriminate. I find it amazing that the same ludicrous argument is given for "dress codes" that ban beards - and people swallow it whole.


----------



## vizlor (Feb 17, 2007)

I didn't have time to read anything except the first page atm, but I wanted to provide you all with this link, if it hasn't allready been posted.

www.classicshaving.com

there you can buy straight razors and safety razors of good quality. I personally use the "merkur vision" and I love it!


----------



## jki (Feb 18, 2007)

Another Fusion convert here. For me, it is significantly more comfortable than anything else I have tried, less nicks, closer shave, and the blades last me for over a month shaving 5 days a week, so the expense is reasonable. I thought it was just a marketing gimmick, too, until I tried it for myself. Expensive yes, but works exceptionally well for me.


----------



## js (Aug 24, 2007)

Well, as you'all know if you've been reading this thread, I bought a Fusion Power setup when it first came out, but then was thinking that I didn't like the power micro-pulses, and thus didn't want to pay the extra for the power blades vs. the normal fusion blades. Then I started to figure out how to handle the power razor--slower drag speed than I had thought, and more pressure than I had thought. In any case, overall, very happy.

Anyway, a while ago I got a free blue-handled non-power Fusion razor (with single cartridge installed) in the mail. It sat around for a while, unused, until just recently I accidentally bought a 5 pack of non-power Fusion blades. So, I thought, perfect time to do a long-term comparison. I switched to the blue razor and non-power cartridges, and for the last two weeks have been using it exclusively.

And, while it's still better than the Mach-3, for sure, I now think that the power blades and razor w/micro pulses is definitely not just a marketing gimmick. Even when not powered up, the power blades are smoother. It's subtle, but I definitely notice the difference. I could live without the micro-pulses, although I think they have their uses, but I will certainly only be buying the power cartridges from now on. And if I ever need another handle, it will be the power version.

As for the trimmer on the back, I really like it, and find that it works well, _especially_ if you have the power handle and have it turned on. The pulsing action works with either function. I like the trimmer. You need more than one swipe to get the job done, but it's very nice to be able to get right in against your nose and have a nice neat shave from one razor. I used to grab my wifes single-blade disposable razor and use it, but since owning a Fusion, there's been no need.

Anyway, just wanted to add my observations on Power vs. non-Power catridges.


----------



## Haesslich (Sep 8, 2007)

I've been using the Fusion Power for quite a while - and yes, the cartridges are expensive.  However, that being said, I've also used the Sensor, the Mach 3, and the Fusion, and found the last two to be among the best razors I've ever used. And given I had to buy a cheapie disposable once when traveling (thank you, TSA regulations), I can say that with at least a WEE bit of experience. 

However, the technique I've used is one I've always used, ever since I started using bladed razors instead of the power ones I started off with as a teen; slow strokes, with a finger at the 'base' of the razor for control and to steady it against the face. That base on the Mach and the Fusion is by where the release button is - you take slow, short or long drags (depending on how much stubble needs to be cleared), then rinse. I'm not as sold on the micropulses as js is, but it does seem to make it easier to shave without having to press the razor quite as hard to make sure it cuts closer. I also shave both ways - downwards first, then up a bit to get a closer cut. For the small parts (beneath the nose, lips, etc) I use the blade on the back of the Fusion - it's quite useful for that extra trimming, IMO.

For those with beards who had issues - did you use the trimming blade, or just the main blade on the front? I'm curious to see if this affects anyone's experience.


----------



## lotsaluck (Sep 9, 2007)

1, 2, 3 or more blades... Whatever you choose if you want to make it last MUCH longer in order to get your money's worth on number of shaves ALWAYS make the last rinse in rubbing alcohol, or even better just drop it into a sealed jar so that it lives with the blades under the alcohol. The number one reason for blades dulling is the microscopic rust that happens along the blade edge. I get over 40 shaves on each blade since doing this.

Try it out and see for yourself...


----------



## kitelights (Sep 9, 2007)

What does the alcohol do to the lubricating strip and the rubber hair raising piece?

I find that the lubricating strip makes a major difference in how comfortable a shave I get. That said, I use my blades way past the strips life.

I still use all three: Sensor, Mach III and both new Fusions. I've had a beard for over 35 years - a tough beard and sensitive skin. I trim my cheeks, neck and in front of my ears.

The Sensor is the easiest for me to trim accurately. Part of that is the footprint and I'm sure that another part is the fact that I've used it the longest. 

The Mach is still a favorite for me because the comfort is so much better than the Sensor, but it still has a small footprint making it easier to shave and trim. 

The Fusions are undoubtably the most comfortable, but also the hardest for me because the footprint is so large. The trim strip went unused for quite a while, but now that I've got the hang of it, it really is quite concise and accurate. Surprisingly, I seldom nick myself with it. I have a new respect for the engineering that went into it - it's quite effective.

I don't think that my issues would apply to most people without a beard. The Fusion is not only more comfortable, but protects much more against nicks. 

A major problem area for me is shaving my ears. Yeah, when you get older you loose it where you want it and it starts growing in unwanted places. My ears end up looking like a sacrificial lamb - like our faces used to look before these great razors came out. I've recently started using the Fusion on my ears and it's drastically reduced the amount of shed blood. It's ackward because the footprint is so large, but I'm learning and I'm using the single trim blade for tight areas like in front of my ears.

Like JS, I do find that the power version is not BS - it really does make a noticeable difference.


----------



## lotsaluck (Sep 9, 2007)

The alcohol will destroy the lube strip overnight but the things do very little anyway (gimicky). The alcohol prevents the formation of mineral crystals left over from the water drying as well as prevents the microscopic rust that happens to ALL blade edges quickly. Try it, you'll like it!


----------



## js (Sep 10, 2007)

For the record, I'm not "sold" so much on the micro-pulses as on the *power Fusion cartridges*. A power cartridge in a non-power handle is 90 percent of it for me. The micro-pulses are the other 10 percent. I find them to be useful in some cases, and never harmful, so why not? Actually, I find the power pulses to be most useful in CLEANING the stubble out of the razor after a pass or two. I'll turn on the pulsing, and rinse under the water, and the pulsing helps get the stubble out faster.

If I had it to do over again, I'd still buy the power version, is what I'm saying, but if I had to use the non-power handle that'd be fine too, I'd just buy the power cartridges to put in it. But if I had to use non-power handle with non-power cartiridges, THAT I would mind. It'd still be better than the Mach 3, in my opinion, but noticeably worse than the power Fusion cartridges.


----------



## Haesslich (Sep 12, 2007)

Indeed. The pulses DO help with the rinsing - I've had to try to clear stubble out of all three, and with the Fusion it seems to almost clean itself without having to have me rotate the blade all over to try to get enough water in to clear it. 

It is a great razor though - I noticed a difference in the closeness of the cut after going two years with my Mach 3 Turbo.


----------



## Icebreak (Apr 14, 2008)

I got this special at WalMart for the Power Version before Halloween 2007. They gave you two blades, some shave gel and something else for less than the normal price. The unit was black and orange with some silvery blue. My analysis was harsh because I knew I had bought into the micro-pulse technology before I bought it. IMO, it works quite well. The clincher was (I shave in the shower) when I turned the water off and just listened to how it cut. I could hear it effectively mowing through the stubble.

I look forward to shaving with this thing. It's just so smooth and effective. Well, tonight I got a bonus. After having shaved with this unit twice a day for six months I noticed an unusual glimmer. I stopped to take note. To my surprise an amber LED was blinking and back-lighting the battery-low icon just above the on switch. I didn't know it was there. What a cool surprise. Later I popped a fresh AAA in it and thought that there are a lot of flashlights that could benefit from a little amber "low-battery" warning.


----------



## copperfox (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm using a sensor excel with generic brand refills with 3 blades. You guys are making me wonder how much better the newer razors are, but I still go wide-eyed at the prices.


----------



## copperfox (Apr 24, 2008)

Ok, I was at Walmart today and I picked up the fusion with the battery. I seem to be able to convince myself to buy things pretty easily. I'll post my initial impressions in a couple days. I also bought some Secret Shave oil, so I'm kinda excited to try it all out.


----------



## Icebreak (Apr 25, 2008)

Yeah, that cost/benefit thing is something I still think about. I keep my eyes open for deals on the blades. Best so far was like $2.00 off. I liked the Sensor quite a bit. I still have one with two unused blades. I used the Mach III for a while and liked it just a little better but not much. I thought the Fusion was a joke until I tried it. The Power Fusion is even better. But cost/benefit...Sensor is the better deal, I think. Yet sometimes we just do something for ourselves that makes things nice. I bought an 8" stainless steel Swiss chef pan the other day. So now I'm looking forward to making breakfast this weekend.

I haven't read this thread in a while but I thought I'd mention a couple of things. Your Power Fusion is going to feel like it has a big foot print because it does. Don't forget to take advantage of the fifth blade on the back side for navigating around the nose and side burns. You may notice that the handle is easier to control than your Sensor. Looking forward to your review.


----------



## copperfox (Apr 26, 2008)

Ok, I tried the fusion power for the first time. The blade on the back I don't care for. I actually cut myself with it on the back of the neck because I couldn't figure out at what angle it was coming out of the cartridge. But I just chalked this up to inexperience with the razor, so I won't rule this blade out until I've had it for a while.

Yes, the head is bigger. I find it is a problem where my face has shallow points and the blade seems to pass over them unless I press harder than usual. Overall, my impression is neutral. The buzzing made by the razor in power mode makes me have very little feedback on my face about where the blades are or what they are doing. It reduces tactile feel, and this is something I don't like. Unless the "experience" improves in the next few shaves, I probably won't end up using it...I'll go back to my sensor excel.

What is the difference between power and non-power refills? I examined the packages side by side and the only difference I could see was in color.


----------



## Icebreak (Apr 26, 2008)

copperfox said:


> Ok, I tried the fusion power for the first time. The blade on the back I don't care for. I actually cut myself with it on the back of the neck because I couldn't figure out at what angle it was coming out of the cartridge.



Ouch. Sorry, man.



copperfox said:


> Yes, the head is bigger. I find it is a problem where my face has shallow points and the blade seems to pass over them unless I press harder than usual.



I find that using at least two and sometimes more stroke directions helps. I never apply much pressure.



copperfox said:


> The buzzing made by the razor in power mode makes me have very little feedback on my face about where the blades are or what they are doing. It reduces tactile feel, and this is something I don't like.



That makes sense. This could sure be a deal breaker. Like any tool, feedback is important.



copperfox said:


> What is the difference between power and non-power refills? I examined the packages side by side and the only difference I could see was in color.



I couldn't tell or figure out the difference. IIRC, js noted that the power blade performed better than the non-power.

I'm going to use my Sensor today to re-remember how it performs.


----------



## copperfox (Apr 29, 2008)

Well, the "power" feature of my new Fusion Power stopped working! The low batt light would blink and it would shut itself off withing 1 second. I tried 5 different batteries (alk and nimh) and none worked. I returned it to Walmart.

Instead I bought the Mach 3 (non turbo). This morning I used the Mach 3 for the first time and I like it. Nice close shave, no nicks at all, very comfortable. The head isn't much bigger than what I'm used to, so this is a keeper. 

Have you guys seen these cryogenically treated razor blades? They cool them to -300 F for 24 hours, and supposedly they last many times longer than a regular blade. I will probably buy some soon. They are at http://www.greatrazors.com/


----------

